# Hot Dogs and Cabbage



## luckytrim (Mar 11, 2011)

Hot Dogs and Cabbage
.
INGREDIENTS:
1 small head cabbage, shredded
2 tart apples, such as Granny Smith, peeled, cored, and sliced
2 tablespoons bacon drippings or butter or margarine
1 1/2 teaspoons salt
1/2 teaspoon pepper
8 ounces hot dogs, cut in 2-inch pieces
water
3 tablespoons vinegar
1 teaspoon sugar
1 tablespoon flour

PREPARATION:
Place shredded cabbage in a large skillet; add sliced apples, bacon fat or butter, salt, pepper, hot dogs, and just enough water to cover. Bring to a boil. 
Cover, reduce heat, and simmer for about 15 minutes, stirring constantly, or until cabbage is tender but still crisp.
Drain, reserving liquid. Combine vinegar, sugar, and flour; stir into cabbage liquid. Cook, stirring, until thickened and smooth. Blend into cabbage.


----------



## kadesma (Mar 11, 2011)

LT
your recipe sounds wonderful. Will try it very soon
kades


----------



## GrillingFool (Mar 11, 2011)

My parents always used sauerkraut, onions and potatoes. 
When times were good, they used spare ribs instead of dogs... 
yum yummmmm!

I had completely forgotten about hot dogs and kraut... hmmmm...


----------

